#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook 2003 Code to Add an Email ID in the CC field

## ragavan.sridar1

Hi All,

I have an outlook code which can add an specified E-mail ID in the BCC Code while replying, but what i want to do is i want to the add the Email ID in the CC field in addition to any Email address given in the CC field.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



Please do let me know if this is possible...

----------


## ragavan.sridar1

Any ideas???

----------

